
Impossible to defend’: China goes rogue with new weapon - quickthrower2
https://www.news.com.au/technology/innovation/military/impossible-to-defend-china-goes-rogue-with-new-weapon/news-story/85a295cbb4928a2afecfe2ff91f86650
======
aszantu
The imagined consequences me feel sad and fearful :(

